# Union Flite vs. Union Milan vs. Union Rosa



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

So i narrowed the binding selection down to the following:

Union Flite
Union Milan
Union Rosa
Rossi Diva
Ride LXH
K2 Cassette

These are going on a medium flex board (a rossi diva actually), so I assume in terms of stiffness the Diva bindings will match the board best... Yet I haven't found many reviews on them so I'm trying to play it safe with better known binding brands.

Any input or experiences with the above is much appreciated :snowboard4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Burton Scribes... :hairy: lol

edit: Sorry Lexa's are what the wife likes. Found the Scribes too soft...


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

i put the burton escapade on the diva for my gf!

Edit: Just read your other post about $100 and under. I would go with the lexa as well!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

What size are your boots? I had issues with 8.5 women's boots in both Rossi and Union women's bindings. Claimed to fit my size boot but straps too short to get more than a few clicks with 0 lean... Go with Lexas they are awesome and you can find some either a few seasons old or used for $100.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> What size are your boots? I had issues with 8.5 women's boots in both Rossi and Union women's bindings. Claimed to fit my size boot but straps too short to get more than a few clicks with 0 lean... Go with Lexas they are awesome and you can find some either a few seasons old or used for $100.


Here's the wife out riding hard... I think these are Scribes, she switched to Lexa's last year looking for a stiffer binding. And I thought the straps were fatter and more comfy on the Lexa's too?!?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Here's the wife out riding hard... I think these are Scribes, she switched to Lexa's last year looking for a stiffer binding. And I thought the straps were fatter and more comfy on the Lexa's too?!?


Sweet pic, pout, your lady shreds hard!

Yeah straps on Lexas hella plush but has like a hard skeleton inside so it is responsive. Highbacks comfy but stiff and toe strap is like glue on boots. Rides like the Cartels but maybe a smidge softer bc they are ladies bindings. Mine are 2012s or 13s.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fewdfreak said:


> Sweet pic, pout, your lady shreds hard!
> 
> Yeah straps on Lexas hella plush but has like a hard skeleton inside so it is responsive. Highbacks comfy but stiff and toe strap is like glue on boots. Rides like the Cartels but maybe a smidge softer bc they are ladies bindings. Mine are 2012s or 13s.


Thanks! She's a different girl on the slopes... Like the inner animal comes out! lol

Loves the Lexas, she liked the Scribes but liking a more responsive setup in general, she LOVES the Lexas. I think she got 2013's too. Brand new old stock is the way to go! :jumping1:


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> What size are your boots? I had issues with 8.5 women's boots in both Rossi and Union women's bindings. Claimed to fit my size boot but straps too short to get more than a few clicks with 0 lean... Go with Lexas they are awesome and you can find some either a few seasons old or used for $100.




She's right on the border between 8.5 and 9 boots :/

I guess I'll go for the Lexas. They are not too stiff right?

The escapades are out of my price range 




Thanks for the responses guys.

Btw poutanen your misses shreds hard my friend! I'm impressed


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KayZ said:


> Btw poutanen your misses shreds hard my friend! I'm impressed


I'll tell her! Thanks! :hairy:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

+1 on Burton Lexas

i got a pair of 2013's for my sister last year to go with her GNU b-nice. shes a size 9 and it fits perfectly in Large.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

ran into a little dillemma, made a thread in the board forums but considering you guys helped me out perhaps you can point me in the right direction:

So bout half a year ago I grabbed a Rossi Diva for my GF as her first board at a hot price.

Convinced myself that although the 7/10 stiffness and advanced tag on it she would do fine. Lo and behold for the past half year its been eating away at me that she might end up busting her ass on this rocker underfoot, camber inbetween board and hate the sport (thats the last thing I want to happen).

Her bday is coming up in a week and I just popped across this review 

2014 Rossignol Diva Magtek Snowboard Used and Reviewed -

Where the rider girl emphasizes its stiffness and how its NOT in no way a beginner board 

Thank god for evos 366 day return policy. I'm shipping this bad boy back tomorrow.


Back to shopping now, and i need to act QUICK to get this thing before her Bday.

My current options are:

Roxy Banana Smoothie EC2
Roxy Ally BTX
GNU B-Nice BTX

Anyone ridden any of these or have any experience?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have seen a lot of beginner type girls or the teenage park girls on the B-nice at my hill. I think it and the Ally are on the same wavelength as far as being a rocker board, softet flex, both have mag, etc. Prolly get which one you can find a better deal on as they are both pretty similar and more geared toward a beginner. The Smoothie is better speced as far as a sintered base, stiffer and has a different profile I think it is more geared to a big mountain rider. I would not try to start the GF out on the Diva if she had not ridden before, go with a softet ride like the Gnu or Roxy. They both have decent graphics as well so you can win with that, too.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> I have seen a lot of beginner type girls or the teenage park girls on the B-nice at my hill. I think it and the Ally are on the same wavelength as far as being a rocker board, softet flex, both have mag, etc. Prolly get which one you can find a better deal on as they are both pretty similar and more geared toward a beginner. The Smoothie is better speced as far as a sintered base, stiffer and has a different profile I think it is more geared to a big mountain rider. I would not try to start the GF out on the Diva if she had not ridden before, go with a softet ride like the Gnu or Roxy. They both have decent graphics as well so you can win with that, too.


Do you not think its worth to pay a bit more, get the smoothie, and have her have a ec2btx instead of full rocker board, so she can also do some higher speed runs without squirreling around once she feels more comfortable riding?

I really appreciate your input :jumping1:


----------

